# Considering move to HK



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum. My husband has applied for a Civil Engineering role in HK, and depending on the potential offer we will be relocating there. We are a young family with a 14 month old son. I wanted to do a bit of research in preparation for the "potential" move becoming reality. 

I wanted to know if there are any expats on here who have to HK with young children and if so, where are the better areas for young family's to live in terms of facilities, proximity to the city/shops/parks etc ?? 

Also we have 2 dogs and a cat, what are the rules with regards to pets and is there "pet friendly" areas to take them to for exercise etc or can you walk them anywhere ?? 

Do companies fly potential employees over for interviews or are they conducted via phone/video etc ? Hoping they fly my husband over for an interview then we'd pay for myself and bub to come as well for a look around and see what we think as we've never been before. 

Oh and one other question, has anyone given birth in HK ? We will be wanting to expand our family if we move and wondering if we would have baby in HK or if I would fly back to Perth to have baby then come back after. What is the health care like ? Do they have private hospitals ? Private health insurance ?? Similar to home ?? 

Any initial advice on where/how to start looking into the move and what to consider, would be greatly appreciated :-D 

Regards

Cat


----------

